# Donation knife for WAR-lV



## sharpeblades (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures of the donation  knife for War-lV .This knife was a collaboration between Scott (Razor)and myself (Shrapeblades).It is signed by both of us and hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## marknga (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow that is a keeper.


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice work guys


----------



## DROP POINT (Feb 22, 2011)

Good looking knife.Nice job from both of you.

Davin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2011)

fine looking knife Raleigh. Someone's gonna be might proud of that one.


----------



## Joker (Feb 22, 2011)

You guys did a good job on that one . I know I would be proud to own it!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks gentlemen


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

A special thanks to both of you gentlemen for your generous gesture.


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope the winner enjoys the knife , it looks mighty fine.Scott


----------



## golffreak (Feb 22, 2011)

That is sweet!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 22, 2011)

Mighty nice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Very nice gesture and a beautiful knife!!!


----------



## seeker (Feb 22, 2011)

That's already a collectors item.


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

seeker said:


> That's already a collectors item.



I like the sound of that .


----------



## ccookou812 (Feb 23, 2011)

You don't have to twist my arm i'll go ahead and take it now....great work...someones collection will get a major boost


----------



## germag (Feb 23, 2011)

Very, very nice. Now, THAT's a knife to own. Unfortunately, I won't be able to attend due to health issues, but that that knife is sure going to make somebody happy! Great work guys and very generous.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job guys!  Looks great!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 27, 2011)

I wonder who won the knife ???


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 27, 2011)

Maybe they will tell us soon ?????


----------



## blues brother (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry Guys!  There were 10 of us hardcore WAR fans that made it to Mikes beautiful place for the weekend.  
Eddy, aka, over the hill trucker won the knife. 

BTW...it was absolutley gorgeous!!  It was an honor to just get to hold it for a few minutes before Eddy took it back!!

Thanks for your donation!


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 1, 2011)

*War IV*

10 people is all there were there??


----------



## blues brother (Mar 1, 2011)

Yessir...just ten.


----------



## bristol_bound (Mar 2, 2011)

Now that's a Special Knife, Great idea gentleman!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 2, 2011)

That was a beautiful knife!  After holding on to it on the way up there Saturday morning.... I didn't want to give it up   Eddie (over the hill trucker) was the very proud winner!  Thanks to Raleigh and Scott for the generous donation


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 2, 2011)

I am glad i could help to make someone's day , I hope he enjoys it for a long time. Scott


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 2, 2011)

*WAR-lV knife*

Eddie congratulation's and hope you enjoy it


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 21, 2011)

Question is...how can I get one just like it!!  That thing certainly is pretty!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 21, 2011)

It was a special knife scott and i did for war iv


----------



## carver (Mar 21, 2011)

Great looking knife and sheath guys


----------



## GOoutdoors (Mar 21, 2011)

very nice knife!!


----------



## wooddog (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice work guys


----------



## jimmellow (Apr 27, 2011)

this may seem to be a dumb question, but what is war IV?


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 27, 2011)

jimmellow said:


> this may seem to be a dumb question, but what is war IV?



Not a dumb question at all. I think it stands for " Woodys Annual Rendezvous" 4 th year


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 27, 2011)

Its a very nice knife.Id try and talk him outta it but I know that ain't happening.


----------



## jimmellow (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Razor Blade, all I could imagine was some type celebration honoring veterans.


----------

